# difference in King and Modena



## Pijlover

what is the difference between 'King' and 'Modena'?
I have heard that there is a physical difference in body structure, Modena are more uplifted and U shaped.

Or its just two different names for the same species?


----------



## Msfreebird

They are 2 different breeds.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...55CB2FBE5476CCE88E1E1DC4BC482E2B84D7E&first=0
http://pigeon-kingdom.blogspot.com/2010/03/king-pigeon.html
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...FA0869&first=31&qpvt=king+pigeons&FORM=IDFRIR
They do kind of look alike. Guess there's 2 types, 'Show King' and 'Utility King'.
The 'Show Kings' look like Modena's.


----------



## Goodger

king pigeons taste better.........just joking yuk who'd eat a pigeon lol, all the kings ive seen have been a bigger heavier set bird and white in colour


----------



## Pijlover

Goodger said:


> king pigeons taste better.........just joking yuk who'd eat a pigeon lol, all the kings ive seen have been a bigger heavier set bird and white in colour


Dear Goodger, if you dont know, there are people in this world who consider pigeons as yummy...lol (I am not one of them)

Just curious because everytime i get confused between these two breeds, there must be some major difference


----------



## sport14692

Modenas are prettier, lol. I like the look of both. My neighbor shows King pigeons and they are beautiful


----------



## re lee

Kings SHOW kings that is have a longer somewhat narrower beak then a modena and a lets say slighlty narrower head. and neck. Now days I have seen some modenas bigger then some show type kings. BOTH modena have been used in improving kings and kings have been used in modenas to improve them over the years. Type and staion is simular. But kings may be some what longer in the back Depends how the person is working towards the standard. Now utily kings there is a huge difference As they do not compare with either in any type or staiton.


----------



## Pijlover

Picture attached will not be a closeup, I guess its a KING
what you guys say


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Show Kings and Modenas do look very similar.

King Standard:
http://americankingclub.org/standard.html

Modena Standard:
http://www.nationalmodenaclub.org/Standard.html


Show Kings are generally more tall and long. They also have a more natural shaped neck while the Modena has a very full neck and just looks more chunky/pinched up in general.

Show King









Modena


----------



## Pijlover

MaryOfExeter said:


> Show Kings and Modenas do look very similar.
> 
> King Standard:
> http://americankingclub.org/standard.html
> 
> Modena Standard:
> http://www.nationalmodenaclub.org/Standard.html
> 
> 
> Show Kings are generally more tall and long. They also have a more natural shaped neck while the Modena has a very full neck and just looks more chunky/pinched up in general.
> 
> Show King
> 
> Modena
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, they do have a very big size
> 
> The picture of king i have shown in my last post is just 2-3 months old and it looks very funny when he stands beside my high flyers


----------



## Libis

Are kings always white? I've never seen any pictures of them in other colors?

Can modenas be pure white? I've also never seen any pictures of all white modenas...

Just curious, I'm still learning my fancy pigeon breed stuff since I spend most of my time learning about the ringnecks and diamonds and finches and budgies of the house.


----------



## Pijlover

Libis said:


> Are kings always white? I've never seen any pictures of them in other colors?
> 
> Can modenas be pure white? I've also never seen any pictures of all white modenas...
> 
> Just curious, I'm still learning my fancy pigeon breed stuff since I spend most of my time learning about the ringnecks and diamonds and finches and budgies of the house.


Both Modena and King comes in White and other colors, these websites given in previous post will be great help in getting the info, try it 

http://americankingclub.org/standard.html

http://www.nationalmodenaclub.org/Modenas.html


----------



## Libis

obaid said:


> Both Modena and King comes in White and other colors, these websites given in previous post will be great help in getting the info, try it
> 
> http://americankingclub.org/standard.html
> 
> http://www.nationalmodenaclub.org/Modenas.html


Still no pics of white modenas. But the pictures of all those kings were really nice.


----------



## Pijlover

Libis said:


> Still no pics of white modenas. But the pictures of all those kings were really nice.


The Modena webpage contains a white Modena in first row 4th one


----------



## Pijlover

Some more white SHOW KING


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yeah I forgot to add that the color can be a big indicator. By far the most common show kings are the whites. And other solid colors, from what I've seen. They have "normal" colors, where Modenas have specific patterns and colors (gazzi and schetti, with the famous Modena bronze). But yes, there are White Modenas. More than likely produced from Show King crosses.


----------



## silentsoull

Hi friends,

If I mate this red female with the white male, can you guess what colors and patterns of their chicks will be ?


----------



## re lee

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yeah I forgot to add that the color can be a big indicator. By far the most common show kings are the whites. And other solid colors, from what I've seen. They have "normal" colors, where Modenas have specific patterns and colors (gazzi and schetti, with the famous Modena bronze). But yes, there are White Modenas. More than likely produced from Show King crosses.


Show kings come in several colors And quality has gone up in them over the years. White modenas have been around for a life time. And there are bull eyed and orange eyed white in modenas. They look just the same as any GOOD modena. Some good type show kings look rather close to the good modenas. Except through the head and neck. A person with some of the best show kings in the country live about 15 miles from me. Has some great looking birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

There's no telling what color you'll get because you don't know what is hiding under the recessive white and recessive red. We also don't know if the white bird is split for RR or if the RR bird is split for recessive white.


----------



## sport14692

Trust Becky, she knows her stuff


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Wait. I don't think she's RR afterall. Ash-red velvet, dirty, perhaps split for RR. But still, without knowing what's under the white, we can't really tell you.


----------



## Georgia123

One of my family member have 5 kings pigeons


----------



## Pijlover

The pictures of white king i have shown in my earlier post are only 3 months old and i can hardly hold them with my both hands while the parents are not of that gigantic size. They surely are bigger than their parents.


----------



## Pijlover

MaryOfExeter said:


> Wait. I don't think she's RR afterall. Ash-red velvet, dirty, perhaps split for RR. But still, without knowing what's under the white, we can't really tell you.


According to simple genetics, children 

If male will take color and pattern from the father 

If female take fathers color and mother's patern, 

right???
(this formula works for High flyers)


----------



## silentsoull

Dear Obaid I also have similar experience about colors but not sure about patterns, and about the size of chicks bigger then parents is true, I have a pair whose chicks always have bigger in size then parents, can anyone explain this phenomena ? I think due to genetical decendent characteristic in their pedigree......


----------



## silentsoull

MaryOfExeter said:


> Wait. I don't think she's RR afterall. Ash-red velvet, dirty, perhaps split for RR. But still, without knowing what's under the white, we can't really tell you.


How can one find what is under white.....?


----------



## Pijlover

silentsoull said:


> Dear Obaid I also have similar experience about colors but not sure about patterns, and about the size of chicks bigger then parents is true, I have a pair whose chicks always have bigger in size then parents, can anyone explain this phenomena ? I think due to genetical decendent characteristic in their pedigree......


No Idea, Ask the GURU


----------



## poehlno

*Question*

What type of breed Are these pigeons? Very nice, just would like to know! 
Norm


----------



## Pijlover

sport14692 said:


> Trust Becky, she knows her stuff


How long these king keep growing in size? will a big sized king pair be able to feed three normal squabs?

Jus curious


----------



## Pijlover

poehlno said:


> What type of breed Are these pigeons? Very nice, just would like to know!
> Norm


The One shown in my pictures are all WHITE SHOW KING


----------

